# ford f150 blows out vent only



## homerun

2003 ford f150 only blows air out vent only. will not switch to floor or defrost. when switch to these spots it still blows out vent. any suggestions. thanks


----------



## fishbowl365

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## davidluster

Vacuum leak or the a/c dash unit is bad. My F150 would only blow out of the defrost. I went to a used part place and they let me borrow the dash control and switch them out. That didnt fix it so i started looking for a vacuum leak. I think with a vacuum leak then it goes to just defrost so i would guess your problem is dash unit is bad. My wife's jeep did exactly what yours is doing and i replaced the dash unit and fixed it.


----------



## carryyourbooks

my bro is a ford mechanic in richmond and works in stafford. let me know if you want his info. he might be able to tell you what is wrong with it and/or suggest whether or not it is something you can fix or something better left for a professional.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

On my '92 it was a vacumm leak under the hood, on the firewall reght in front of the steering wheel. best of luck.


----------



## ProSkiff

My '04 expedition only blows from the defrost, how did you fix yours David?


----------



## davidluster

Mine was a vacuum leak. First thing I did was get a used dash control from a place that let me see if it would fix it. I put that in and it didnt work so i took it back. Then I looked for a vacuum leak. Apparently something had got under my hood and built a freakin nest. Whatever it was used part of my a/c vacuum line to build its nest. I used some aerator hose I had and cut the lines and used the hose to splice it. Kind of a jimmy rig, but it fixed it. I think a lot of vacuum leaks are behind the battery box in F150's and Expo's.


----------



## ProSkiff

I'll check it out...thanks David


----------



## MMMMGOOD

PULL OUT THE GLOVE BOX to the left of the box when you pull it out you will find the black box that the air comes through. on the side of the box there is a metal arm that moves the flapper inside the box dirrecting the air flow.well the connection on the cable that moves the metal arm has broken, you will have to drill a new hole in the clip and reinsrt the arm into the newly drilled hole which should be right next to the either broken or wollowed out hole, problem fixed........


----------



## Pic

It may be a vacuum leak but on my 03 it was the A/C control panel from what I have found out this is a common problem on these models. It was not cheap but easy to replace yourself.


----------



## A Draper

IDK, mine went defrost only about a month ago.


----------



## Profish00

A Draper said:


> IDK, mine went defrost only about a month ago.


 Yours is the air pump or air tube going to it.


----------



## TXXpress

Here's a great site for Ford trucks. I've saved some serious money with a quick search on this forum before heading to a shop.

http://www.f150online.com/forums/index.php


----------

